# Vitamin D3 levels and insulin resistance in papillary thyroid cancer pa



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Vitamin D3 levels and insulin resistance in papillary thyroid cancer patients.

http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...=General-Article&utm_campaign=Article-Section


----------

